# "Who's Who?". . .



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi folks, 
I was taking a few more pictures (no surprise there  ) & I got one of Mikko & Malio, together, behaving.  
Usually, they are chasing, or wing slapping each other.

Chuck is always asking me, "Which one is Mikko. Is that Malio over there?" 
When they're flying about the aviary, I sometimes have to wait until they've landed to figure out who's who. 

I thought it would be fun to see if you can tell them apart. 
Shi, you have been around these two a lot, venture to guess?  

A couple hints: They're both males & Malio *might* be a little younger than Mikko.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mahlia left and Mikko right? No matter anyhow - they are so beautiful. I think I remember you mentioning there is a difference in their eyes.

Maggie


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I would say Mikko on the left of the picture, Malio on the right, only because their ceres look different, but even their expressions seem identical!

Cynthia


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> I would say Mikko on the left of the picture, Malio on the right, only because their ceres look different, but even their expressions seem identical!
> 
> Cynthia


I agree.....mikko left.....malio right


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cindy, they look so very much alike, it's hard for me to tell, and I don't really remember you posting on little tricks to tell them apart. With that said, I'd take a guess at it being Mikko on the left, and Malio on the right. This, just from the stance and demeanor of the two--again which I know relatively little about  .
But the bird on the right seems a bit more timid or unsure, where as the one on the left seems to 'know' his place and have an air of certainty to him.

They are both gorgeous fellows, do they each have mates now?

fp


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

they look like twins

theyre very nice and clean


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hmm im guessing its Malio on the right and Mikko is on the left?


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

christina11 said:


> Hmm im guessing its Malio on the right and Mikko is on the left?


I really like your avatar, you're dove looks very nice, and you're cute


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Can I remember about the eyes??? Sure, when I DON'T HAVE TO!! 

A junior/senior moment (I AM President!)...

I think Mikko in front and Malio behind...IF Mikko is the one with the "redder" eyes...if not, then reverse...  ROFL

OK, Cindy, we give up - who's which?

Hey, don't laugh...you should see me trying to remember Pij'ette, Sadie and Sam...well, ONE of these days I'll get it and REMEMBER! I DO think I have Pij'ette remembered tho...finally..."think more BLACK!"

Unfortunately, Cindy, that means I have to visit more often!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*They are both gorgeous fellows, do they each have mates now?

fp[/QUOTE]*

Yeah, and therein lies the problem...they want each other's mates... Their motto is "what's mine is mine and what's yours is ALSO MINE!"  

Cindy has a regular soap opera going on. Never a dull moment!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Yeah, and therein lies the problem...they want each other's mates... Their motto is "what's mine is mine and what's yours is ALSO MINE!" :


Are you SURE these aren't parrots  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Are you SURE these aren't parrots
> 
> Terry


Mmmmm - I guess we'll have to ask Cindy! She knows them VERY well! LOL


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow, what beautiful birds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WOW...two gorgious hunks! Love that picture!  

From observing the eyes..I think it is the magnificant Mikko on the left and the marvelous Malio on the right.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cindy,

They are indeed gorgeous, but I have no hope of trying to tell who is who without closeups. You had told us the "secret" of telling them apart by looking at the eyes, but in this shot, to me, they truly look identical....identical beauties.

Linda


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

LondonPigeon said:


> I really like your avatar, you're dove looks very nice, and you're cute


Um... thanks lol


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Those birds look so elegant with their feathers up around their necks like that. Very pretty.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, 

Great photo of the two of them together like that Yes, you did tell us the secret of telling them apart but unfortunately, the picture isn't close enough to show the details that we are looking for

I have to say that Mikko is in the foreground and Malio is the one in the background


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

So....................when do we find out??? I've been gone all day and checked when I got home to see who was right!!! LOL.....


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

And the answer is . . . 
Malio is in the foreground, Mikko in the background. 

Maggie & Christina had them right.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*SIGH* How embarrassing! And I can see them up close and personal too!  

I will have to re-visit...soon...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> And the answer is . . .
> Malio is in the foreground, Mikko in the background.
> 
> Maggie & Christina had them right.
> ...



Drats!....foiled by clever photography of the "twins"


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, Malio seems so hmmm, at home  , good one
Cindy. Great photo and beautiful birds.

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> Cindy, they look so very much alike, it's hard for me to tell, and I don't really remember you posting on little tricks to tell them apart. With that said, I'd take a guess at it being Mikko on the left, and Malio on the right. This, just from the stance and demeanor of the two--again which I know relatively little about  .
> But the bird on the right seems a bit more timid or unsure, where as the one on the left seems to 'know' his place and have an air of certainty to him.
> 
> *They are both gorgeous fellows, do they each have mates now?*
> ...


Yep, they both have mates. However, Mikko has got himself right in the middle of what appears to be a 'standoff' between his mate, Pij'ette (left) & his daughter, Sam (left).  First picture. 
He keeps pretty busy tending to two nests.  That's what he gets for thinking he's such a stud muffin.  

Malio & Mikko's other daughter, Sadie have become mates. Second picture.

I want to thank you again for posting the site where Malio was being housed. He is such a joy & gets along wonderfully with the other pijjies. 

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> ....
> 
> I want to thank you again for posting the site where Malio was being housed. He is such a joy & gets along wonderfully with the other pijjies.
> 
> Cindy


Cindy, I'm so happy that you were able to adopt him, I never realized that
he would blend in so well with your pijies. I was looking at these photos that you posted and noticed the copyright and the thought popped in my mind that you could put together wall or appointment calendars with your pictures. They are really stunning and seem to capture such special moments. Not that you don't have enough to do with your time, but I think it would be a hit!

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Cindy, I'm so happy that you were able to adopt him, I never realized that
> he would blend in so well with your pijies. I was looking at these photos that you posted and noticed the copyright and the thought popped in my mind that you could put together wall or appointment calendars with your pictures. They are really stunning and seem to capture such special moments. Not that you don't have enough to do with your time, *but I think it would be a hit!*
> fp


I SECOND that, BIG TIME!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yay, I guessed them right. The only thing I went by was that somehow I think of Mikko being a tad smaller and older?

Cindy, I thought the same thing as fp - your pictures are always top notch and would make a wonderful calendar.

Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> I SECOND that, BIG TIME!!


Mr. Squeaks, I see you've discovered the 'skill' of editing posts....boys are we 
in trouble now 

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments fp, Shi & Maggie.  

I have so many photos & just about as many thoughts to do something with them, the only problem is, they are not professional photos, in that you might see something in the background that would be better 'missing'. 

As I'm trying to organize my discs, I come across some pictures that I wonder how in the world was I able to get.
When Bonnie & Clyde (Frank & Jessie's babies) were growing up, I was able to get some really cute photos. There is a series of three in which Bonnie & Clyde decide to play "Hide-n-Seek'. Clyde is looking for a place to hide. Then Bonnie is looking for him & finally Clyde emerges from his 'hiding' place.  

I have more fun with this picture taking thing.  *And* I was the one who didn't want to spend the money for a digital camera. 

Cindy


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well Cindy, "profesional" pics may also be photo-edited, to eliminate unwanted bits or to subtly change lighting effects, backgrounds and whatever. 

At the least, they definitely belong on a website of their own!

John


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

AZWhitefeather said:


> And the answer is . . .
> Malio is in the foreground, Mikko in the background.
> 
> Maggie & Christina had them right.
> ...


Yay i got it right 

I always knew i was good at telling pigeons apart just like my doves they look excacly the same but it seems only i can tell them apart lol .
I also love the first pic of father,mother and daughter lol it looks like there having a family talk.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

John_D said:


> Well Cindy, "profesional" pics may also be photo-edited, to eliminate unwanted bits or to subtly change lighting effects, backgrounds and whatever.
> 
> *At the least, they definitely belong on a website of their own!*
> 
> John


I'm seriously considering this as well John.
Just have to figure out what the heck I'm doing.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Mr. Squeaks, I see you've discovered the 'skill' of editing posts....boys are we
> in trouble now
> 
> fp


I DID?? YOU ALL ARE???  

What did I DO? What have I DONE??  

Oh, I hope this is a *good *thing!? 


Yes, Cindy, don't know HOW you would go about getting your pictures posted/published or whatever, but DEFINITELY SOMETHING..."Cindy's Cozy Pigeon Corner"


----------

